# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Prva Rodina konferencija o nošenju djece!

## Danci_Krmed

S velikim zadovoljstvom pozivamo vas na Prvu srednjoeuropsku konferenciju o nošenju djece, Rodin zamotuljak. Roda već 15 godina promovira i educira roditelje o dobrobiti nošenja djece u nosiljkama, te se veselimo tome da ćemo, po prvi puta u ovom dijelu Europe, imati priliku govoriti o nošenju iz znanstvene, medicinske, psihološke ali i praktične perspektive.
Upišite se na mailing listu Konferencije ukoliko želite primati obavijesti o novostima i akcijama: http://eepurl.com/cRJZbz

Više informacije: http://www.roda.hr/udruga/events/kon...nosenju-djece/

----------


## Vlattka

Samo bih komentirala da mi se jako sviđa ovaj događaj! 
Nisam u Zagrebu, niti ću biti u mogućnosti doći, ali osjećam potrebu pohvaliti vas :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Hvala  :Smile: 

Više od dvije godine radimo na ideji, no zbog skućenog prostora kojeg smo imale u Čanićevoj jednostavno nismo imale mjesta za nosiljki pa tako ni radionica i druženja, sad kad u Žerjavićevoj imamo onda smo to odlučile i iskoristiti.

Inače, u prvom postu nisam napisala, konferencija je u *subotu, 21. listopada 2017.*
Tim povodom ćemo i otvoriti Rodinu knjižnicu nosiljki, ali o tome kasnije  :Smile:

----------

